# promenea meadow gold culture advice needed



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2008)

I won a raffle at the orchid club and picked up a plant of promenea meadow gold. There are quite a few pseudobulbs, but it looks a bit wrinkled, think it is in a seedling bark-type mix. I'd be happy to know how to grow and pot/mount this plant, what light it needs and all that. We had a few promeneas pop up in recent auctions and though looked interesting (very interesting to a few others who were going to win the bid no matter what  ) I didn't bid on any
thanks!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 14, 2008)

I saw them at a local greenhouse was wondering the same thing. Leo posted a pic of one in a bonsai pot, don't know if there are different sizes? Grandma M has some too, hopefully they'll chime in!


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 14, 2008)

One was awarded at the spring show in Chicago last year, I think an AM-CCM. I will ask the grower to contact you.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 14, 2008)

I have four Promenaea hybrids, all growing in spaghnum, that seem reasonably happy, though I've only owned them for a few months, so it's hard to say. I recently repotted three of them, again in spaghnum, and all had good roots. They do seem to be very particular about watering...they wrinkle at the slightest drying out. We shall see how they do this winter as it is so dang dry here....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a few different Promenaea, I grow them all somewhat on the wet side. I never let them go dry between watering. Good air movement. I use either seedling bark or long fiber sphagnum. Both choices becasue they stay moist on my watering schedule - where the medium and coarse bark dry out in the same time period. 

If humidity is too low they will wrinkle. Shoot for 50% or higher. 

Light - I grow under light, keep them about Phal bright. If you use natural sun, use a cache pot, basket, jardinier, or a larger empty pot to keep the sun off the roots. Roots dislike heat. 

Easy to grow otherwise. 
Leo


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have one Promenaea and its in spag. Most important is to keep it moist a the time. It sends so many new lead after blooming too


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2008)

very helpful! I will try to keep it moist and airy (and cool roots) and see what happens.
thanks a lot,
charles


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 14, 2008)

Also, forgot to mention something I've learned with respect to light levels. I moved two of the four promenaea under my new T8 lights a couple of weeks ago. (Four tubes, plants about 7" or 8" below the lights). The foliage turned silver on those two plants. Too much light for them, so I've moved them back to where they were.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

Ouchie!


----------



## nikv (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi!

I have a Promenaea Meadow Gold that's been in my greenhouse for seven or eight years now. It's in a four-inch plastic pot with fine fir bark. It's in relatively low light. It blooms reliably for me each year with no fertilizer and really no care whatsoever. In fact, it's never even been re-potted. FYI.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2008)

Photos please!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a promenea xanthina that grows like a weed, no flowers though. I got it from Andys last year in spike, but since then no flowers...It has tripled (at least) in size though


----------

